# Lakers vs Kings - Sun 3/9



## Eternal

<img src="http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3903/39es5.png">​


----------



## Eternal

This should be a blowout game. Not sure if Artest is going to play or not.


----------



## 77AJ

Eternal said:


> This should be a blowout game. Not sure if Artest is going to play or not.


What happend to the true warrior ?

I'm hoping the Lakers handle their business in this game a lot better then the previous game. Although Kobes 4th was worth the price alone.


----------



## Peja Vu

23AJ said:


> What happend to the true warrior ?


His foot hurts. He has been deciding to tell the team right before the game starts if he is playing or not. He take "game time decision" really literally.

The T-Wolves had something like 50 points in the paint against us on Friday so this should be a drubbing.


----------



## afobisme

50 before 20 please!


----------



## 77AJ

Peja Vu said:


> His foot hurts. He has been deciding to tell the team right before the game starts if he is playing or not. He take "game time decision" really literally.
> 
> The T-Wolves had something like 50 points in the paint against us on Friday so this should be a drubbing.


Thanks for the info.

Artest is an eccentric cat to say the least, but IMO a great basketball talent. I actually hope he plays against the Lakers, it makes the games more compelling, and as a fan a lot more fun to watch. 

The T-Wolves seem to be playing better basketball as of late.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kick some *** seabass.


----------



## Basel

Lakers by 15+ again.


----------



## Lynx

Lakers should take care of the business at home. We got four tough road games ahead at NO, HOU, Dallas and Utah.


----------



## Silk D

hope kobe doesn't take the first three quarters off on Defense again. we should be able to handle them pretty easily, especially if Ron Ron isn't playing.


----------



## afobisme

go suns!

we need the suns to win tonight, we really do.

yes! 1.5 games ahead of the spurs if we win tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj

Lynx said:


> Lakers should take care of the business at home. We got four tough road games ahead at NO, HOU, Dallas and Utah.


Agreed. This will be a tough road trip...and we need to carry the momentum of some solid home play on the road.


----------



## afobisme

it will be a major success if we can get 3/4.


----------



## Basel

We still have Toronto after this game, and then the road trip.


----------



## Basel

So Artest is playing. Score right now is 10-8 Kings with 8:35 to go in the first.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Basel57 said:


> So Artest is playing. Score right now is 10-8 Kings with 8:35 to go in the first.


Thanks for that update. I don't know how else I would have gotten that information... :raised_ey


----------



## Basel

madskillz1_99 said:


> Thanks for that update. I don't know how else I would have gotten that information... :raised_ey


I am greater than ESPN.


----------



## ceejaynj

Can anyone find this game on the web??? I can't get it anywhere.


----------



## farzadkavari

Luke Sucks.


----------



## Basel

ceejaynj said:


> Can anyone find this game on the web??? I can't get it anywhere.


Check your PM's.

As for the game, I have no idea how we've let the Kings go on a 10-0 run. We're playing very, very sloppy.


----------



## Basel

Kings are scoring at will in the paint again...


----------



## afobisme

yep, our lack of defense. we don't like stopping the ball for some reason. john salmons did this to us last week already.

throw all the numbers you want, but the lakers right now are not good defenders.


----------



## Basel

Kobe Bryant has the best footwork of any player in the NBA, and it's really not even close.


----------



## Basel

Farmar already has 4 turnovers, and the Lakers look horrible without Kobe in there.


----------



## ceejaynj

Geeze...this is just like the last game with the Queens. They can't miss, we are playing no defense and are playing sloppy.


----------



## Basel

We are playing like ****. Down 13 at home? Play some ****ing defense and stop turning the ball over!


----------



## Cris

Why do we insist on playing like ****.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Not an ideal first half.


----------



## Plastic Man

****, I don't know why, but I woke up 10 minutes ago to find that it's almost 1st half? I thought the game started at 6:30 and that the time difference is 6 hours. Hmm... nevermind, what the hell is up with the score? 11 points lead for the Queens? Can someone explain this please? I hope they get it together, 60 points from freaking Sacramento at home is unacceptable.


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> ****, I don't know why, but I woke up 10 minutes ago to find that it's almost 1st half? I thought the game started at 6:30 and that the time difference is 6 hours. Hmm... nevermind, what the hell is up with the score? 11 points lead for the Queens? Can someone explain this please? I hope they get it together, 60 points from freaking Sacramento at home is unacceptable.


The time changed in America. +1Hour.


----------



## Basel

This is just ****ing pathetic, pathetic defense. And the fact that we can't stop fouling is not a good thing.

Sasha's hitting some big shots here, though. This is looking exactly like Tuesday's game...and of course, the Kings nail ANOTHER jumper right before the buzzer. And we still have to play the Kings two more times before the season is over.


----------



## Cris

WE JUST gave up 71 ****ING POINTS to the ****ING SACRAMENTO KINGS.

WHAT

THE

****
....

KILL ME NOW.

:frenchy:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Terrible.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Geez. 71 points at the half. That is NOT ideal. 

We'll blow them out in the second half though. No worries....


----------



## afobisme

kobe's been complaining too much.


----------



## farzadkavari

How the **** are we loosing the team that has a horrible road record by 10 points. This is pathetic...


----------



## Basel

40 points in that 2nd quarter...this is the type of **** that makes me believe we're not going to compete for the title...our interior defense is a joke.


----------



## madskillz1_99

LOL. Let me be the one to tell everyone to collectively take a deep breath and calm down. It was a bad half, yes. But let's move on. We'll get 'em in the second.


----------



## ceejaynj

What a terrible first half. If we play like this on the upcoming road trip, we will go 0-4. It's so hard to come back from a deficent on the road. They are playing like they can turn it on whenever they want...very bad.


----------



## Plastic Man

Thanks for the info, Cris. You still suck though. We switch to daylight savings time at the end of March so I didn't know. Well, it seems I didn't miss. 71 ****ing points? Wow, could you guys tell me what happened? They had better picked it up in the 2nd, with the Suns winning. What will happen when we face a good offensive team on the roadtrip (Utah for instance)... :///


----------



## farzadkavari

If lakers loos tonight, they are just not good enough the win it all.


----------



## Imdaman

afobisme said:


> kobe's been complaining too much.


When does he not complain to much. I love Kobe but thats one thing that I really don't like.


----------



## ceejaynj

afobisme said:


> kobe's been complaining too much.


He really has...all season long. Starting to get tired of his wining to the refs. Just shut up and play Kobe...do your talking with the ball!


----------



## afobisme

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL. Let me be the one to tell everyone to collectively take a deep breath and calm down. It was a bad half, yes. But let's move on. We'll get 'em in the second.


you still think we're good defensively? that's right.. we're a mediocre defensive team.


----------



## Basel

For the first time in a while, I don't even blame Kobe for complaining...it seems like he's had quite a few no-calls go his way. The thing is, though, if he has something to say to the referee, he needs to say it during a TV timeout or something.

Anyway, we need to come out in the 3rd quarter like we did against the Clippers the other night. And to think I actually said the Lakers would win by 15+.


----------



## afobisme

i think we'll come out with some energy, hopefully we'll be okay.


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> Thanks for the info, Cris. You still suck though. We switch to daylight savings time at the end of March so I didn't know. Well, it seems I didn't miss. 71 ****ing points? Wow, could you guys tell me what happened? They had better picked it up in the 2nd, with the Suns winning. What will happen when we face a good offensive team on the roadtrip (Utah for instance)... :///



I Suck? Thanks:thinking2:

We moved DST up a few weeks a couple years ago.


----------



## madskillz1_99

afobisme said:


> you still think we're good defensively? that's right.. we're a mediocre defensive team.


I think we had a bad defensive half.


----------



## madskillz1_99

farzadkavari said:


> If lakers loos tonight, they are just not good enough the win it all.


That's a little dramatic isn't it??


----------



## afobisme

madskillz1_99 said:


> I think we had a bad defensive half.


that's an understatement. we gave up 71 points to the kings.


----------



## Basel

We're still going to win this game.


----------



## afobisme

11 points isn't that bad, especially when you're at home.


----------



## farzadkavari

Down by 13 at home against the team that has only won 9 games on road, sad...


----------



## madskillz1_99

afobisme said:


> that's an understatement. we gave up 71 points to the kings.


Alright, horrible then. So what? It's still just one half. We can turn it around, and quite frankly, you should be expecting them to turn it around. Have you forgotten how good we are!!?


----------



## farzadkavari

2 in a row by Radman


----------



## afobisme

madskillz1_99 said:


> Alright, horrible then. So what? It's still just one half. We can turn it around, and quite frankly, you should be expecting them to turn it around. Have you forgotten how good we are!!?


i never said it was over.


----------



## farzadkavari

We are socring by can't get a dam stop


----------



## Cris

Do they ever miss?


----------



## Plastic Man

Cris said:


> I Suck? Thanks:thinking2:
> 
> We moved DST up a few weeks a couple years ago.


What? Did I write that or did you edit my post? Wtf? Why would I write that.


----------



## afobisme

beno is killing fisher


----------



## Cris

2 stops and 2 scores? Unheard of!


----------



## farzadkavari

I think fisher picks up more fouls off the ball than anybody else in NBA


----------



## Plastic Man

Okay, let's get this lead down!!!


----------



## Plastic Man

What the **** man... come on, D up!!


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> What? Did I write that or did you edit my post? Wtf? Why would I write that.


I didn't write that..

which one of you *******s did.


----------



## Basel

We absolutely ****ing suck right now. I dare anybody to give me one positive from this game so far.


----------



## Cris

That was the worst defense I have ever witnessed in my life.


----------



## Plastic Man

I love this team, but this is pathetic. Like watching layup drills in practice.


----------



## farzadkavari

Fisher is making beno look like Tony Parker/Magic Jonhson


----------



## Imdaman

This is looking exactly like the last game. We go on a mini run then they go back up 10+.


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> I love this team, but this is pathetic. Like watching layup drills in practice.


At least they make their baskets.


----------



## Plastic Man

Cris said:


> I didn't write that..
> 
> which one of you *******s did.


Okay, I'll resort to the only logical explanation then. I meant to write that the game result sucks? It's 4 AM so that might be it. 

I don't understand the game though. I mean, this is seriously too frustrating to watch. Beno ****ing Udrih. I know he's a Slovenian so I should probably like him, but what the hell.


----------



## afobisme

im not sure if fisher could defend a wheel chair. this may be another problem for us, since we play in teh same conference as deron williams, chris paul, tony parker, beno udrih, steve nash, etc.


----------



## Plastic Man

Okay, 4 fouls for Ron Ron.


----------



## Cris

I cannot believe Luke is seriously that retarded.


----------



## farzadkavari

Man get this p***y *** ***** Luke walton out the game.


----------



## Basel

afobisme said:


> im not sure if fisher could defend a wheel chair. this may be another problem for us, since we play in teh same conference as deron williams, chris paul, tony parker, beno udrih, steve nash, etc.


Oh, I'm sure. He can't.


----------



## Basel

Wow...what is this...the Lakers are cutting into the lead? In Al Michaels' voice: DO YOU BELIEVE IN MIRACLES?!


----------



## afobisme

Basel57 said:


> Oh, I'm sure. He can't.


don't get me wrong, i like him and he makes big shots for us... but he's got the footspeed of a power forward.


----------



## Cris

thanks for that insightful commentary stu


----------



## Plastic Man

Hell ****ing yeah!!! Pau!!!


----------



## farzadkavari

Im really scared of playing a team in playoffs with good PG, Fisher's defense is terrible.


----------



## Plastic Man

^^ Pick your poison then.

SA - Parker
Jazz - Deron
NOH - Paul
GSW - Baron
Houston - Alston (not that I think he's good, but he's fast as hell)
Phoenix - Nash

It seems like we've got the most chance against Dallas with Kidd then...

Gasooooooooool1!!!


----------



## Cris

Just to check, the refs whistles do work correct?


----------



## Basel

How did we not score on that possession?


----------



## Cris

Plastic Man said:


> ^^ Pick your poison then.
> 
> SA - Parker
> Jazz - Deron
> NOH - Paul
> GSW - Baron
> Houston - Alston (not that I think he's good, but he's fast as hell)
> Phoenix - Nash
> 
> It seems like we've got the most chance against Dallas with Kidd then...
> 
> Gasooooooooool1!!!


We'd be fine if Farmar played more minutes. Just as it was said before, Fisher couldnt guard my grandma in a lazyboy.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

omg i hate luke running the break


----------



## sonicFLAME6

dang it fish!


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe's gotten so used to shooting contested threes, he can't hit when open.


----------



## farzadkavari

Fisher Vs. Chris Paul, something I do not want to witness.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

lol how was that a double tech?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

that's 13 techs for kobe! ****!


----------



## afobisme

kobe deservese the tech.


----------



## farzadkavari

Kobe seriously needs to stop crying.


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe stop your *****ing damn it!


----------



## Basel

Kobe gets another technical...he's been getting a lot of those lately...he better watch it, because if he gets another one, we're as good as done.

Oh, and **** the refs. You're allowed to blow the whistle if there is a foul.

And Luke just made a shot...yes...you read that right...Luke made a shot.


----------



## Cris

Luke Did Something


----------



## sonicFLAME6

luke you still suck!


----------



## Basel

Oh my God...these referees are a ****ing joke!


----------



## Cris

Bull****


----------



## farzadkavari

Luke should be fired.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kobe, shut the **** up!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

lol the refs are stiffing us vs the queens again, but this time at home lol


----------



## Plastic Man

Spencer Hawe... what's he, a lumberjack?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

wow point blank miss for moore


----------



## farzadkavari

Bring in DJ and Coby Karl combo in.


----------



## Cris

*Fail*


----------



## Plastic Man

Okay, 21 points in the quarter. The defense is better, now it's time to take over in the 4th. Too bad we couldn't ride that momentum a bit longer though.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel

4th quarter - Kobe time.


----------



## madskillz1_99

These game threads are amazing. All you guys do is whine! There is zero confidence in here. Why!?!? We're down 3 going to the 4th right? Looks like a nice comeback win....


----------



## sonicFLAME6

madskillz1_99 said:


> These game threads are amazing. All you guys do is whine! *There is zero confidence in here*. Why!?!? We're down 3 going to the 4th right? Looks like a nice comeback win....



you are joking right?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

we got a call lol


----------



## Basel

madskillz1_99 said:


> These game threads are amazing. All you guys do is whine! There is zero confidence in here. Why!?!? We're down 3 going to the 4th right? Looks like a nice comeback win....


I've already stated we're going to win. I have confidence. But that doesn't mean I like seeing them play like ****.


----------



## Cris

Did I just see what I thought I saw?


----------



## Plastic Man

Kobe was 6-9 when I woke up and is now 7-16. Damn.

That goodness that wasn't an offensive foul on Pau.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

omg no defense


----------



## Basel

I don't understand how we can be playing this bad.


----------



## afobisme

lakers, please don't make me go to sleep bitter.


----------



## Plastic Man

Unbelievable. Just like that. Get it together, guys!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Why does every insist on ball watching? Stop playing free safety and guard your ****ing man!


----------



## Basel

This might be a worse performance than when we played them on Tuesday.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

What the hell was Ronny doing? Errrrr...


----------



## Plastic Man

Still plenty of time. I believe!


----------



## Basel

Artest isn't even back in the game yet...


----------



## ceejaynj

The Kings just can't miss. I guess when you're wide open all night...


----------



## Imdaman

Kobe is gonna go retarded on the queens after this timeout.


----------



## Basel

And there goes my confidence...


----------



## Basel

Imdaman said:


> Kobe is gonna go retarded on the queens after this timeout.


Yeah, he'll have fun doing that on the bench.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

oh my goodness, some calls, yee


----------



## Plastic Man

Great play by Odom!


----------



## Basel

That wasn't a foul? Hahahaha. And then an offensive foul...excellent. 18 turnovers now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Outstanding hustle by Ronny! These refs blow *** for both sides.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

radman! wtf!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

sasha with the flop lol


----------



## Imdaman

I spoke to soon.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Vlad, stop ****ing gambling! We're going to end up with Luke back in the game if you keep this up.


----------



## Cris

Machine


----------



## sonicFLAME6

machine boy!


----------



## farzadkavari

Da Freakin MACHIN!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

nice force udrih!


----------



## Plastic Man

MAchine!!!!!


----------



## Basel

I told Cris that Sasha's going to hit a big shot...and then he did. Call me Bastradamus!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

down 2 with 6min left, well see how it pans out, kobeand artest should be back in after the timeout


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Machine is seriously my favorite player.


----------



## Imdaman

We better win this game. I don't want to go to sleep pissed off.


----------



## Plastic Man

If we didn't have that horrible 1 half defense, the game would've been a blowout imo. 30 points in the second half by the Kings so far. This team is so ambivalent (I don't know if that's even the correct word I'm trying to use here) on defense.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

yes! tied at 100


----------



## Plastic Man

Yeah!


----------



## Cris

You have got to be ****ing kidding me


----------



## Kekai

I'm watching this game, and damn does pau yell a hell of a lot or what, sounds like a tennis player the way he grunts everytime he goes for a shot lol.


----------



## Basel

**** the referees. I am sorry; I hate blaming the refs...but this has been PATHETIC officiating for every single minute of this game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

I still wonder why Fisher forces so many shots every game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Fisher needs to pass the ball.


----------



## Plastic Man

Spencer Hawes? What the hell...


----------



## afobisme

if fisher is really tired, i hope we let jordan play more minutes. seriously, it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Basel

Spencer Hawes has 14 ****ing points. He averages 3.5 on the season!


----------



## Imdaman

Plastic Man said:


> Spencer Hawes? What the hell...


Yeah what else is new.


----------



## Basel

Our defense is non-existent.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

yes! fish! run the offense, no forces!


----------



## Plastic Man

Fish!


----------



## Imdaman

I really believe that scrubs look to see when they play the Lakers to have career nights.


----------



## Imdaman

3 dunks in a row for the kings.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

If you're going to get beat by Mikki Moore on a cut, just go sit on the ****ing bench. That's terrible.


----------



## Basel

Can we get ONE defensive stop? Just one?


----------



## sonicFLAME6

omg lol


----------



## Basel

Sasha's defense strikes again!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

lol sasha


----------



## farzadkavari

SASHA getting under his skin LOL


----------



## Plastic Man

Sasha makes up for it!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

wtf that was hilarious


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

LMAO!! Machine does it again!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6

good job sasha, nice to see someone is willing to play some D


----------



## sonicFLAME6

haha yes!


----------



## Basel

Crazy game...we really need to ****ing win!


----------



## Cris

If we play like this on the road trip we're going to get pummeled.


----------



## Plastic Man

I won't be able to go to sleep if we lose this. Come on Lakers!!!!


----------



## Basel

Sasha ****ing Vujacic!


----------



## Cris

.................................................


----------



## Plastic Man

MAchine!!!1


----------



## Imdaman

Machine!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Could our interior defense suck any worse?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Stop Switching


----------



## Basel

Get a ****ing stop!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Sick move by Lamar.


----------



## Cris

nice shot


----------



## Eternal

We really needed that!


----------



## Plastic Man

Lucky call!


----------



## Cris

No Foul?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Wow.....

Pau Gasol comes through. Smart move by Derek Fisher getting the ball into the big man.


----------



## Basel

Can our defense make one final stop? Please...pretty please...with a ****ing cherry on top?


----------



## afobisme

oh god, im so nervous


----------



## Darth Bryant

Gasol could have gotten the three point play to. Clearly a foul.


----------



## Cris

Man do we need a stop BAD


----------



## Plastic Man

Lakers lead!!!


----------



## Kekai

PAU is a freak!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Hell yes!! That was a ****ing foul too.. Now get a stop!


----------



## Eternal

Let's get a stop here. Great to see our first lead of the 2nd half.


----------



## Plastic Man

Do they foul or play for a stop? I'm not much of a late game expert and I've never played organized basketball.


----------



## Imdaman

Our chances dont look good the way we've been playing defense. Like artest would say NO LAYUPS.


----------



## DANNY

i have no doubt spencer hawes paid the refs tonight. big stif got way with atless 3 fouls.


----------



## Imdaman

Plastic Man said:


> Do they foul or play for a stop? I'm not much of a late game expert and I've never played organized basketball.


No fouls to give I believe.


----------



## Basel

****!!!


----------



## Cris

No No No No No No No


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol. Sasha fell to the ground and got ran over for a foul. I hate that call more than anything.


----------



## madskillz1_99

bad defense by D-Fish....


----------



## farzadkavari

Please Kobe save our ***


----------



## DANNY

wtf is sasha doing on the floor was he trying to flop again :raised_ey


----------



## Kekai

Why you guys nervous..you have kobe, guarantee he's gonna make the game winner here.


----------



## Plastic Man

Crap.


----------



## Basel

Bull**** game.


----------



## Darth Bryant

lol. Martin knocks him down. AHAHAHAH


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

wow...


----------



## Imdaman

Kekai said:


> Why you guys nervous..you have kobe, guarantee he's gonna make the game winner here.


I'm looking like the guy in your avatar right now.


----------



## Shady*

********************


----------



## ceejaynj

Win or loose...we suck this game.


----------



## Plastic Man

Please Kobe, do some magic.


----------



## Cris

What a terrible last shot


----------



## Darth Bryant

Ugly finish.


----------



## Plastic Man

Ehh.


----------



## Basel

Pathetic ****ing game...absolutely ****ing pathetic...


----------



## DANNY

this was a horrible horrible game...

lakers D...

****in refs...


----------



## Scuall

What an ugly game, horrible defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Son of a *****. Learn a valuable lesson from this game...


----------



## Basel

It's really hard to win a game when your defense sucks and the referees do everything they can to make sure you lose.


----------



## Darth Bryant

We need to work on defending the post. It's pathetic how many guards come right into the paint and score on us.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Could be a good loss for us. Sometimes you need a little wake up call. If they can use it and learn from it then it will be worth something. No worries.


----------



## DANNY

what happened to kobe in the 4th? complete disappearing act...


----------



## farzadkavari

This is ****ing BS, I can't believe this, you know what I'm glad lakes lost,can they did not desrve to win. Maybe they can go and work on their ****ty defense.


----------



## Eternal

What a dissapointing loss... i'm at loss for words.


----------



## Imdaman

We would lose when the Spurs lose.


----------



## DANNY

sasha seriously needs to stop flopping the **** out

it was somewhat tolerable in the beginning but now its just ****ing annoying

whether or not we get possession its so pitiful to look at


----------



## sonicFLAME6

our defense was crap and the refs didn't help, that was clearly a foul on the last gasol lay up, and there was countless no calls during the game.


----------



## Imdaman

The Machine said:


> what happened to kobe in the 4th? complete disappearing act...


He really never got the ball much.


----------



## Plastic Man

The Machine said:


> what happened to kobe in the 4th? complete disappearing act...


It seems like they didn't even give him the ball on several possesions.

I don't think aynone expected that he would hit that shot... I mean, he's hit some crazy shots in his career, but considering only 1 fg attempt he took in the whole quarter, it was not an ideal shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant

By the way WTF was up with Kobe for the fourth? He looked indifferent out there. during time outs he just was off starring into space like he didn't care.


----------



## Basel

madskillz1_99 said:


> Could be a good loss for us. Sometimes you need a little wake up call. If they can use it and learn from it then it will be worth something. No worries.


I hate hearing how a certain loss can be a good loss. **** that! A loss is never a ****ing good thing.


----------



## Imdaman

Stop blaming the refs guys. Lakers defense was horrible.


----------



## farzadkavari

Please stop blaming this loss on Sasha's flop and Kobe not shooting the dam ball. We lost because we cant play defense worth ****.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Plastic Man said:


> It seems like they didn't even give him the ball on several possesions.
> 
> I don't think aynone expected that he would hit that shot... I mean, he's hit some crazy shots in his career, but considering only 1 fg attempt he took in the whole quarter, it was not an ideal shot.


Since when does that matter. If Kobe wants the ball, he calls for it and guys Lamar Odom always give it to him. I never even seen him call for the ball, and when he got it he'd pass it off quickly.

To say the least it wasn't a very Kobe like fourth quarter.


----------



## DANNY

why did spencer hawes get away with so many bull**** calls?

loved how the refs were consistent with the illegal screen calls but everything else went down the drain


----------



## jazzy1

I don't know what happened to Kobe he appeared to have hurt something at the end of the 1st half. He wasn't agressive at all in the 2nd half. Scored only 6 points.

Something is up there. 

Overall very bad defense we got cut up basically by the Kings offense breakdowns everywhere.

Paging Jordan Farmar where has his game gone. 

A bad bad loss. Allowing Spencer Hawes to get off is troubling as well. 

Hard to say its not a big deal because the West is so tight.


----------



## afobisme

i don't see why kobe usually goes 1on1 in those situations.. why not pick and roll with pau? well, i guess maybe we didn't have enough time.


----------



## SoCalfan21

That was pathetic. Farmar sucked *** and the refs were absolutely awful. Way to let the Suns back in the game and not make some space between them and the Spurs...


----------



## Darth Bryant

farzadkavari said:


> Please stop blaming this loss on Sasha's flop and Kobe not shooting the dam ball. We lost because we cant play defense worth ****.


Someone blamed Sasha?

Sasha was the only reason we had a chance at the end.


----------



## Basel

Imdaman said:


> Stop blaming the refs guys. Lakers defense was horrible.


Oh, no doubt our defense was horrible.


----------



## jazzy1

Why was Sasha flopping on that last play, had he gotten out of the way Gasol or Odom block the shot.


----------



## Imdaman

What's up with the people blaming Kobe?


----------



## DuMa

i didnt watch the whole game but why was artest on the bench in the closing minutes? box score said he had 4 fouls so he didnt foul out.


----------



## Darth Bryant

jazzy1 said:


> Why was Sasha flopping on that last play, had he gotten out of the way Gasol or Odom block the shot.


The replay showed Sasha off balance when Martin shoved him and he fell backwards. It didn't look like a flop, but with Sasha it's always possible if not likely to be a flop.

But seriously, if Lakers played as much effort on defense the entire game the way sasha did in the fourth this game would have resulted in a Laker win.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Imdaman said:


> What's up with the people blaming Kobe?


Kobe sucked in the fourth. If your the teams leader and MVP you at least play like your interested.

1 basket, and 1 free throw isn't getting it done.


----------



## Plastic Man

I'm not blaming anything but our defense. We hit 4 more 3-pointers and had 29 freaking assists, but still managed to lose. 55% shooting from the Kings is unacceptable.

Also, we are now 41-7 when scoring +100 points.


----------



## farzadkavari

I think lakers might be playing one of the worse defense in the league.


----------



## Imdaman

Also Stu was right. The Lakers want to bull**** their way through the first 3 quarters then try to turn it on in the 4th.


----------



## jazzy1

I'm not mad at Sasha his shooting was the reason we had a chance although on the break he should have fed Kobe earlier but its not toally his fault.


----------



## Plastic Man

DuMa said:


> i didnt watch the whole game but why was artest on the bench in the closing minutes? box score said he had 4 fouls so he didnt foul out.


Yes, he was. He was going loco and apparently Theus decided it was better to keep him on the bench and not disrupt the players who kept the lead. Smart move, imo.


----------



## Imdaman

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe sucked in the fourth. If your the teams leader and MVP you at least play like your interested.
> 
> 1 basket, and 1 free throw isn't getting it done.


How did he suck when he didnt really shoot the ball?


----------



## jazzy1

Kobe got up slow from a tumble I wonder did he hurt his finger. Or something else. He didn't look right from that point on.


----------



## DaRizzle

Dont you hate it when you have the game tivoed only to have some chick text message you and say "sorry about the Lakers losing"....its so awesome


----------



## Imdaman

DaRizzle said:


> Dont you hate it when you have the game tivoed only to have some chick text message you and say "sorry about the Lakers losing"....its so awesome


Ahh that sucks.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Imdaman said:


> How did he suck when he didnt really shoot the ball?


First of all, he should HAVE shot the ball more... Or at least more like he normally does in the fourth quarter. Since when has chucking been a problem for Kobe?

He should have played better defense. He played ok in the last couple minutes, how about the rest of the game? He is this teams best defender after all.

In his defense EVERYONE sucked for the most part on defense tonight, not just him. But he is also better than everyone else. I expect kobe to yell, get active, do what he normally does when the team is sucking. Take over and show the NBA why he is the MVP. (Just like last time we played Sacramento).


----------



## Plastic Man

Yeah, you make a good point. 

****, I hope he's okay... it would suck beyond description if something's happened to him too. :/


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle said:


> Dont you hate it when you have the game tivoed only to have some chick text message you and say "sorry about the Lakers losing"....its so awesome


You should thank her for the text; you do not want to watch tonight's game.


----------



## Imdaman

Kobe is chucking, Kobe is forcing, Kobe is not shooting enough. Which one is it. Sometimes I swear we look like Kobe haters. Maybe his pinkie swole up after he fell. Who knows.


----------



## 77AJ

One of the worst losses of the season IMO. Hope it doesn't come back to bite the Lakers. The Spurs lost today, and we had the Kings at home. The Lakers should of come out all business, and put their imprint on this game, but instead everyone seemed kind of passive and apathetic the entire game, including Kobe.


----------



## DaRizzle

Basel57 said:


> You should thank her for the text; you do not want to watch tonight's game.


No, its the worst of both worlds...I watch the entire game and got the text with 4min to go in the game...Im going to her place right now so she can "apologize"...See ya'll later


----------



## Basel

DaRizzle said:


> No, its the worst of both worlds...I watch the entire game and got the text with 4min to go in the game...Im going to her place right now so she can "apologize"...See ya'll later


Haha, I see. Nice.

By the way, who is the Player of the Game? Sasha?


----------



## SoCalfan21

Basel57 said:


> Haha, I see. Nice.
> 
> By the way, who is the Player of the Game? Sasha?


Spencer Hawes.


----------



## Plastic Man

Pau is the POTG imo, 9 assists


----------



## knicksfan89

also we have the easiest schedule of the western playoff teams so lets hope we play better tommorrow and hope that last night was just a one off but we always, ALWAYS have trouble with the kings but lets hope we learn our lesson tommorow night


----------



## Plastic Man

I'm not sold on the easiest schedule thing anymore.

We've got New Orleans twice, Jazz, Rockets, Mavs twice, Spurs, Blazers twice and Kings twice. Judging by our last 4 of 5 games those will be very very tough matchups, home court or not. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ceejaynj

23AJ said:


> One of the worst losses of the season IMO. Hope it doesn't come back to bite the Lakers. The Spurs lost today, and we had the Kings at home. The Lakers should of come out all business, and put their imprint on this game, but instead everyone seemed kind of passive and apathetic the entire game, including Kobe.


I couldn't agree with you more. A pathetic team performance. Allowing 71 points in the first half, letting the Kings shoot almost 60%, countless uncontested layups and jumpers. Our mentality is not good right now. The "turn it on when necessary" attitude will kill us. I'm sure PJ had plenty to say after this game. Give the Kings credit for picking our defense apart. We deserved to lose this game...no excuses.


----------



## P-Rez25

at least the Spurs lost, i damn sure didnt think the Lakers would lose to the Kings, still not believing the score at the botton of my ESPN ticker


----------



## Theonee

I don't want the Lakers to get the top seed, it is a curse. Top seeds rarely win championships.
So I will be happy as long as we win second seed.


----------



## L.A. Guy

What do you guys think about that fou on sasha that put Udrick on the line to win the game for Sac? I thought it was a bad call, its not like sasha tripped him, he tripped over sasha.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

L.A Guy said:


> What do you guys think about that fou on sasha that put Udrick on the line to win the game for Sac? I thought it was a bad call, its not like sasha tripped him, he tripped over sasha.


Terrible. Both sides were on the receiving end of **** calls all night. The officiating in this league just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Peja Vu

Yeah, it seemed like a bad call. How did he end up on the floor? I didn't see how it happened on the Kings broadcast.


----------



## Peja Vu

Sasha can't wait to play the Kings again:



> Speaking of next time, Lakers guard Sasha Vujacic said he can't wait to see the Kings again. Not only did Sasha believe he was wronged on the call in which he fouled Beno Udrih from the floor in what led to the game-winning free throws, but Vujacic felt no shame from the acting job he did to prompt a technical on Mikki Moore late in the fourth.
> 
> "I would like to play Sacramento again and I think we’re going to play them again soon, so I think that makes it very interesting," Vujacic said. "Every loss is painful, especially this one. The way I was called for that foul at the end. I don’t want to talk about it, but we had the game. We found a way to come back and we almost won it. It’s tough to lose like that."
> 
> And what of the Oscar-worthy performance he gave when Moore swung an elbow that didn't come close to Vujacic despite his theatrics that made it look otherwise?
> 
> "(Moore) was swinging with the elbows before that," he said. "I think every swing like that with the elbows should be a technical when a big guys takes the elbow out."


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/011038.html


----------



## Lynx

This one is gonna come and bite us later in the season. Lakers need to limit turnovers, man.


----------

